# Can Indian ICICI credit card be used at US based shopping websites ?



## raksrules (Apr 17, 2008)

Can Indian ICICI credit card be used at US based shopping websites ?


----------



## sai_cool (Apr 17, 2008)

yea. credit cards can be used for shopping almost in any country


----------



## Ponmayilal (Apr 17, 2008)

I use my SBI International Credit Card, to make software purchases routinely.I have also made across-the-counter store purchases using the card while in US.

If you have any doubts on your card, just call your card helpline (mostly toll-free) and confirm.Not a big deal.


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 17, 2008)

^^Only ICICI and SBI have toll free customer cares and that too for MTNL/BSNL users only. Though the card can be used on any site


----------



## raksrules (Apr 17, 2008)

But what about the conversion rate then, suppose if i buy something worth 100$ from a website, considering the dollar to INR rate is 40 Rs at that time, what will i be charged on my card ? Will it be Rs. 4000


----------



## Ponmayilal (Apr 17, 2008)

On my card there is a Foreign Currency Transaction Fee in which the conversion rate is marked up by 3.5% - too little to be bothered about.. In fact I had never bothered to look up the exact quantum till today though I knew there is some additional charge.

This charge may be different on different cards. Please check your card's website for tariff details or call your helpline and ascertain the quantum for your card.(unless of course an ICICI card holder here can give the exact quantum)


----------



## confused (Apr 17, 2008)

not always...........


----------



## Ponmayilal (Apr 17, 2008)

And, yep, most US online shopping sites are not willing to ship outside USA and hence do not take orders for *hardware items* on International credit cards . But these policies are clearly mentioned on their websites.

As an exception,there are a few vendors who do take international orders and ship.There was a query on this subject on this very forum sometime back  and it was answered.( I do not remember the details though) You may search.


----------

